# Issue with curl



## dpalme (Mar 12, 2017)

I am trying to install GIT and I'm failing on the curl install with the following:


```
Staging for git-2.11.1
===>   git-2.11.1 depends on executable: curl - not found
===>  curl-7.53.1 cannot install: unknown OpenLDAP version: Shared object
"libssl.so.8" not found, required by "ldapwhoami".
*** Error code 1
```

so I tried to do a deinstal and reinstall on CURL and I get the following:

```
===>  curl-7.53.1 cannot install: unknown OpenLDAP version: Shared object
"libssl.so.8" not found, required by "ldapwhoami".
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/ftp/curl
```

so I tried the same with OpenLDAP and the only copy I can find in the ports tree is the following:

```
/usr/ports/devel/p5-Test-OpenLDAP
```

When attempting to run MAKE I get the following

```
===>  p5-Test-OpenLDAP-0.05_4 cannot install: unknown OpenLDAP version: Shared
object "libssl.so.8" not found, required by "ldapwhoami".
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/devel/p5-Test-OpenLDAP
```

Not sure where to go from here or how to solve the issue.  Didn't find anything in UPDATING that seems to refer to this issue.


----------



## dpalme (Mar 12, 2017)

As an added note, I reinstalled `openldap` to see if that would help, now when I try to compile I get the following on curl:

```
checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c
checking for gcc... cc
checking whether the C compiler works... no
configure: error: in `/usr/ports/ftp/curl/work/curl-7.53.1':
configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
See `config.log' for more details
===>  Script "configure" failed unexpectedly.
```


----------



## talsamon (Mar 13, 2017)

Could it be you  have the  `fetch` option on in
net/openldap24-clientt?

```
cat net/openldap24-server/Makefile(Masterport)
.if !${PORT_OPTIONS:MFETCH}
CONFIGURE_ARGS+=        --without-fetch
.else
. if defined(OPENSSL_INSTALLED) && ${OPENSSL_INSTALLED} != "" || ${SSL_DEFAULT} != base
BROKEN= using OpenSSL from ports and OPTION FETCH together is not supported
. endif
.endif
```


----------



## talsamon (Mar 13, 2017)

Sorry, this could not be. You will get the "broken" warning.


----------

